

Show HN: BThread – Blockchain thread messaging and blog posting - indutny
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bthread/ldbfhhncehnfgppdlgjhfgffachpehkd

======
indutny
The application feedback discussion is happening on `blog.indutny.com`
bthread. Let me know, what you think.

~~~
dpcucoreinfo
I don't want to install it (because I don't know you, I don't trust you), and
I have no idea what is going on. The description is vague, and the website you
point to does not seem to have anything related to it.

~~~
Nzen
His username links to the two github repositories for this project: chrome
[https://github.com/indutny/bthread-
chrome](https://github.com/indutny/bthread-chrome) & npm
[https://github.com/indutny/bthread](https://github.com/indutny/bthread)
(which has usage information). It looks like this might be a forum (with
comment threads) rather than a personal blog? I don't get it.

------
fiatjaf
I have not yet installed it, but my expectations are high.

